# critque my show jumping!



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

o that's so fun! congrats!
for a training jump its a pretty good size lol newaysss it looks like you got a little left behind for this jump, but you recovered well. you are in a safe position for being left behind, but to close to the saddle for this point of the jump if you had a choice lol. you did a good job w/ giving your horse his head and neck to use for balance, tho your reins look too long. i like how you are looking where you are going and even tho i would like to see your heel a little farther down, your leg position is really good and secure, with a correct stirrup length

good job! you look awesome and i bet it wont be too long til you move up to prelim!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am assuming his leg is better now????? (That sorted itself out very quickly!!!)


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

He wasn't ever lame on the leg with the splint. He did however get an abcess in a different leg from the ground at the show, he is prone to stone bruises which then turn into abcessess in his left hind so now were treating that and he is almost better.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

The trouble is a horse doesnt have to be lame on a leg for working it to cause tremendous problems!!!

I hope for your sake working him hasnt hindered/agrevated any underlying condition! He is extremely young and is worked hard from what i have seen of him on this forum.

Take care with him!!

Elz x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to ask, but is this the horse that has been lame on and off for the past three weeks?
I'm just confused, if it is the same horse, why would you compete him at the weekend, if its been worrying you so much?

Have to add though, you do look fab! :wink:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

He was just getting better the week leading up to it and was completly sound by the weekend. Then he was fine Monday but started going down hill tuesday and ever since then has going between dead lame to completly sound to dead lame again from day to day so were taking him to a diagnostician center on thuresday and then no matter what it turns out to be he is getting at least june off because we have put alot on him and its his first year of competition. I would like him to be sound in the fall for young event horse because I'm convinced we'll win!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww fingers crossed for you! :wink:


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*your horse*

Nice Jump, although he is jumping quite flat, you need to lift his head up so he jumps rounded. :lol: Lameness? You are taking a risk jumping him then! Get it checked out!! :wink:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

You are jumping way too flat to start with and you need to be in 2 point. You need to be forward and off his neck. If your horse was lame before you jump, then you are so stupid to jump him just after it is fixed. that's how the major breaks occur!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok for all of you who were focused on eating me out because i was riding my "lame" horse we took him to a vet had nerve blocks, ultra sounds and xrays done in all of his legs, guess what it was MUSCLE SORENESS so there I wouldn't have ridden my horse if I thought it was serious. I know him better than that. Two point I believe Matthew is when there is two points of contact on the saddle just because I am not laying on my horses neck which would inhibit what little buscule he has over this small jump does not mean im not in two point. I know he should be rounder in his topline believe me we have been working on it!! When I got him his nickname was giraffe he jumped so inverted, he's the only horse I know who jumps 2 feet over everything so he doesnt have to use his back and tuck his legs. But whatever floats his boat its not like were doing hunters, we just need to get over the jumps and do it fast which I must say hes excellent at. So anyways I thought I would let the concerned parties know about how my baby boy is doing. Vets orders were bute and a week of stall rest/ hand walking plus some drug they gave me that flushes toxins, to get rid of the long term build up of lactic acid. We flexed and jogged him saterday he looks wonderful all his suspension and flexion in his joints are back. So i'll update you all next week.!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats fab news. Glad he's ok, and was nothing too serious. :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

futolympeventer327 said:


> Vets orders were bute and a week of stall rest/ hand walking plus some drug they gave me that flushes toxins, to get rid of the long term build up of lactic acid. We flexed and jogged him saterday he looks wonderful all his suspension and flexion in his joints are back. So i'll update you all next week.!


No one here was trying to jump you - we each had concern for your horse. :?
A large amount of lactic acid in the muscles is usually do to too heavy of work with improper cooling, rest and feeding. Be careful. Is your horse prone to tying up? Is that what happened?


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*that*

Thats fine than. I am just wondering for your horse. You and your horse have alot of potential in Hunter Trails.
Trust me, :lol:


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope he has never tied up. No idea what it was from he is in a program designed for him by a vet, he gets a blood panel, tpr and flexed by the barn vet every 2 weeks and we adjust the program accordingingly. He also has a nutritionist so I don't think the lactic acid was from any of those things specially since he wasn't any where near his peak in these past few weeks because we've been working him down so he could have june as a light month. We were working on a 7 day week, 1 gallop, 1 jump, 3 dressage, 2 hacks and 30 minute cool out walks every day thats never changed, I'm an eventer I take WAY to good care of my horse as do most eventers. His life is pretty much micro managed and since I see him all day every day because I'm a working student I know exactly whats happening and when changes are made I do it. Perks of being a working student you learn how to manage horses. I'm in charge of the daily care of 16 horses and believe me I could spout off the tpr, feed, worming, shoeing, immunization and work schedule of each horse right now. Sorry for ranting but being a pony clubber and barn manager I take offense when people hint at me being careless with my horses.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i dont think any of them were carless i just think they were worried about u and ur horse. as there are some unknowlagable people on this site as well as knowledgable so they just wanted to make sure all was ok and u knew what u were doing


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Exacly!!

Gidget was right were not bagging you out at all just concerning! You go girl and kick some bum (not allowed to swear). You and your horse have IT!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Please do not put worlds in my mouth. I never said you were careless.

However, if the horse is under a microscope and you say that he is given amazing care, why is he going to have the next month off due to lameness? 
I am concerned but also disagree with several things you are doing. I think you're setting your horse up for future issues. I'm especially concerned about lactic build up. If he under goes a huge transition like you say - from major work to no work, I see problems arising in the future.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*arrrr*

I defintally don't agree- look she asked to critique her jumping for god sake not to comment on other issues like lammnes. Kristy she knows her horse better than you-i bet. It is her decision not yours. Fair enough you can express your opion-but don't make her decision for her!! I am sure futolympeventer327 knows about horses! Well see by her jumping..... Kristy you can be too opionated, but i guess that is good in some ways. But not when you make people upset, and make them think that they arn't looking after their horse propally.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Like I said, it's out of concern - something you once agreed with yourself. I'm not hounding her and told her it was my opinion. If she didn't want opinions, she wouldn't ask or post in critique. This is a public message board and people can only voice their opinions, despite if others agree with them. The OP is actually the one who brought up the lameness issue again -therefore I commented. Like I said, it's the purpose of this message board. If I hear something I disagree with, I personally try to keep an open mind. I find that rather then stubbing up, being immature and getting defensive - being open minded will allow me to learn different things and become more wise in my experience with horses.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry to butt in but i just noticed that:
kristy, you said "If she didn't want opinions, she wouldn't ask or post in critique." if you read the name of the post, it is critique my SHOWJUMPING! not how she takes care of her horses. 

she takes care of 16 horses, she is obviously doing a good job and she had the "lame" horse thoughorly checked out by the vet, i know several people whom would have continued riding as usual with no care for the horse atall.

the horse has a training program made by the vet and a nutrishionist, so he is clearly well taken care of!
the drug given to get rid of lactic acid was probably just as an extra to make sure that wasnt the cause.

again, im sorry but it had to be said


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Read my above post.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*h*

moo moo you spoke the words out of my mouth - well done!!
Don't bring up other matters, just comment on what she asks - in this case her showjumping!! NOT LAMNESS!!!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i think we should all agree to disagree


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think it is slightly odd for her to be asking for our help on her horses lameness in horse health at the same time as continuing to ride it and compete it and then post a picture of him jumping in critique though??

But here goes...he is very flat over a fence and you seem to have been left behind his movement as if he had cat lept it almost? But this has all been said before. 

I think he could do with practising bounces to see if you can get him to snap up more infront and follow his movement and holding him between hand and leg so that he doesnt make this flat shape. That way he will drop his head without doing his giraffe impression that you have mentioned (bless him) 
He has the scope though, but just because he jumps big dont forget hes only four and wants to stay smaller until his growth is final, and all at its strongest!

All the best with him and i hope he is feeling better?!

Elz x


----------

